# Polyurethaning tuning Gen2



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys, over the weekend I decided to glue the tape on the rear arch on my hatchback, leave your feedback and criticism!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh this is kind of cool. I wonder what this would look like if the vinyl followed the contour of the rear quarter window down to the edge of the tailight housing/hatch lid. This reminds me of sketchmonkey and what he does on his youtube channel. I'm torn though because I like that the bottom edge of your vinyl is close to the same contour of the car doors/ handles. That's pretty clean. But something about it still isn't right visually. Hmm.

I'm a designer by trade so you've peaked my interest here! haha.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Don't like it. Not a fan of this trend. If you blacked out the chrome window belt molding it would look better in my opinion, but I still wouldn't like it. Haha


----------

